# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Haaruitval door stoppen met de pil

## Jojo76

Hallo allemaal.

Op advies van mijn huisarts moet ik 3-4 maanden stoppen met de pil die ik al bijna 10 jaar slik. Ik slik de Microgynon 30 en ik ben nu aan het neuzen op internet maar kom allemaal verhalen tegen van vrouwen die haaruitval krijgen na het stoppen met de pil. Is dit echt waar? Ik heb vanochtend nog contact gehad met de assistente van mijn huisarts hierover en volgens haar heeft mijn huisarts hier nog nooit vrouwen in de praktijk gehad met dit probleem. Ik maak me nu wel een beetje zorgen want ik heb niet echt dik haar en als het nog gaat uitvallen heb ik helemaal niet veel meer.  :Frown:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hallo Jojo,

Ik heb idd ook gelezen dat er haaruitval kan opkomen na het stoppen van de pil. Maar dit is een hele kleine kans, en zal heel weinig vrouwen treffen. Denk dat de kans op haaruitval redelijk te verwaarlozen is, dus zou me er niet al te veel zorgen over maken hoor!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sefi

Als je geen pil slikt dan veranderen hormonen ook regelmatig en kun je ook haaruitval krijgen.
Je zou ter ondersteuning een goede vitamine B kunnen slikken.
Ik kreeg lichte haaruitval door gebruik van pijnstillers en mijn haar is een heel stuk beter geworden sinds ik vit B surpreme slik van Puro. Is wel prijzig, maar het is echt goed spul!!

----------


## dotito

Hallo Jojo,

Zoals Sefi al aangeeft komt het meestal door hormoonschommelingen.Ook ik heb dat vorig jaar meegemaakt,ik had ook verschrikkelijk veel haaruitval.Ben dan ook Vit B gaat sikken,wat ook goed is zijn ijzertabletten.Of anders heb je ook nog Pilfood dat zijn ook voedingssupementen die heel goed werken,ze zijn wel wat prijzig.Maar ze helpen naar schijnt heel heel goed.
Zou u zeker geen zorgen maken hoor,heeft alleen wat tijd nodig.
Mischien gewoon een tip;smeer u haar af en toe eens in met wat olijfolie,das heel gezond!!

Groetjes Do :Wink:

----------

